# Assist Hatch Question



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Baby #2 pipped yesterday am so I've been checking on him every couple hours. I looked in this evening and part of his shell was missing and membrain had dried to baby. I wet a q-tip and gently got the membrain off. I slowly peeled back part of the egg and all the blood is absorbed but not sure about the membrain. Im posting a picture. Am I safe to take baby out of the egg or is this the membrain that Im seeing? I have baby and egg gently wrapped in toilet paper so baby can't get out of the egg until I know it is safe. He is still very audible and moving around.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

*yoke, not membrain. Sorry. Is the yellow yoke?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Unfortunately there aren't many people here who are experienced with assist hatches. srtiels is the expert, and her article on assist hatches at http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-hatches.html will probably be your best source of an answer (unless she visits this thread herself - that would be even better). Toward the end of the article there's a section called What About Problems with links to pictures of yolk issues, and some information on what to do about them. Here are the pictures so you can compare them to your baby:



















This is dried yolk:









Here is a pic from the bottom of the article with the yolk fully absorbed:


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

What Im seeing is more white than yellow. Like on the side of the 2nd picture. I will check out the thread. Thanks!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I found one last picture and edited my previous post to include it after you had already made post #4. So be sure to check out that pic. There are a lot of excellent pictures at the bottom of the article that can be viewed as a slide show, and one or more of them might help you figure out where the situation stands and what you need to do.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Baby is out and looking great! This one has dark eyes so Im guessing it will be a standard grey, maybe pied.

Two minutes old!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm not an expert on yolk issues but it looks like the yolk was completely absorbed.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you live close to April? if so, you might want to see if she can come look at the baby.

The buldge where the yolk went into the body can be a problem. There is risk that it could pop back out. 










Form my assist hatch article....on what to do...
-----------------
There will remain a small amount of tissue where the yolk went into the body. Gently rotate your fingertip in a circular motion to twist the umbilical cord. Hold your finger on the cord for a minute or two, during which time the chick may still chirp softly. If you remove your finger too soon, especially when the chick is chirping, some of the yolk could pop back out, then you will have to repeat the procedure. 

While the chick is quiet and resting in your palm blot away any excess moisture to the cord and abdomen. If the area is too damp apply a small amount of cornstarch or flour to absorb excess moisture, and aid in drying the area. 

Once you’re sure that the yolk will stay in the body place the chick back in the empty shell and place in the warmed container. As it gains strength it will crawl from the shell. If you don’t have the shell slightly dampen the area where you will lay the chick to prevent the cord from sticking to the tissue or bedding. If the chick looks weak or dehydrated carefully feed it a drop of warmed distilled water or Pedialyte. Let the chick dry before placing in the nestbox, propping it against an egg for warmth and support.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. Baby #2 is doing really great and #3 hatched this morning. I will post pictures later today and get everyones input for color mutations. Baby #2 looks like my past babies so I expect him/her to be a standard grey possibly pied. The other 2 babies look so different! Their heads are completely bald, they have very pale skin, and their eyes are really light colored, possibly red. Mama (Tinkerbell) is a lutino and Daddy (Zeke) is a standard grey. Im not sure of any splits they may have.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like the other two babies may be lutinos...which means dad is split to lutino and the babies can be either gender.


----------

